# What the snow report for NW lower?



## Guest (Jan 23, 2000)

Any lake effect snow?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2001)

I live near the trail in ReedCity.The trail is in good shape and snow covered.I rode from ReedCity to Baldwin and back.The problem is getting to the trail.The roads Su%k.We havent had any real snow in about 3 weeks around here.We got about an inch this week.Some of that lake effect you mentioned would be great.Drive safe


----------

